# Prague powder vs tender quick



## riclark (Nov 4, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the difference is between TQ and Prague powder and how using one over the other affects the finished product?  Here is why I ask. I made a batch of SS over the weekend and it came out crumbly.   The venison was mixed 60-40 with pork butt, put in a 170* oven for 2 hours and bumped to 225* until IT was 170*. About 6 hours total.  Thoughts?


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 4, 2015)

riclark said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the difference is between TQ and Prague powder and how using one over the other affects the finished product? Here is why I ask. I made a batch of SS over the weekend and it came out crumbly. The venison was mixed 60-40 with pork butt, put in a 170* oven for 2 hours and bumped to 225* until IT was 170*. About 6 hours total. Thoughts?


First off, Welcome to the forum!

Do a search (search bar top of page) for prague vs TQ.

You should find a bunch of info.

The curing and sausage experts should be along shortly.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 5, 2015)

This lady explains the differences as well as any I have seen. I mean even I understand most of it.

   *http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts*

Its VERY important to understand the cures, they can do serious damage if used improperly. Always best to understand what they do to the meat, and what they can do to people.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 5, 2015)

Like already mentioned, research the differences in the cures. TQ and Cure #1 are not directly interchangeable.
As far as your crumbly sausage goes, it usually either not properly mixing the mince before stuffing, not enough fat, or cooking/smoking at to high a temp. 175°f is really the max temp you want. 
And even though you mixed in the pork butt, that's only about 20% fat which would give you about 8% fat it the total mix. I like around 20%.
I hope this helps.


----------



## wade (Nov 5, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> This lady explains the differences as well as any I have seen. I mean even I understand most of it.
> 
> *http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts*
> 
> Its VERY important to understand the cures, they can do serious damage if used improperly. Always best to understand what they do to the meat, and what they can do to people.


Great link Foamheart.


----------



## riclark (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks, that's great link!  Gotta a lot to learn about the cures and curing process!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 5, 2015)

This is  great place to do it. There are folks here who know it, and don't mind helping. I know I owe a lot to everyone here. Just the emergency room expenses, or the un-ordered pizza doddles, or all the extra sheets of toilet paper (guessing you can figure that one out). LOL


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 5, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> This is  great place to do it. There are folks here who know it, and don't mind helping. I know I owe a lot to everyone here. Just the emergency room expenses, or the un-ordered pizza doddles, or all the extra sheets of toilet paper (guessing you can figure that one out). LOL


hahahahaaaaaahaa


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 6, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> This lady explains the differences as well as any I have seen. I mean even I understand most of it.
> 
> *http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts*
> 
> Its VERY important to understand the cures, they can do serious damage if used improperly. Always best to understand what they do to the meat, and what they can do to people.


This^^^^^^

As far as the crumbly sausage part, you probably rendered out the fat by cooking at too high a temp. I never go over 170 to 175 pit temp on sausage.


----------

